#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  版主卸任申請

## 焰狼_天狼星

今年升上高一了   功課越來越多
而且我立志今年要發奮努力讀書  不辜負父母和老師
實在無暇管理版務(雖然我的版沒什麼要管....)

我嘗試戒掉上網癮
可是...當我想起自己是一個版主...
那份使命感和責任感就把我拉回來
想起自己身為一個版主   竟然一個星期才上一天
大小事務都不能及時處理   奈何  上網有礙我的學業和理想
當我想起這一切一切   我就下了這個決定

對於未能履行我的職責   我深感抱歉
希望狼王批准我離任  另任一些有才能、有熱誠、有時間的人才
謝謝

----------


## 狼王白牙

天狼星  這段時間辛苦了
首先您在這個版發表了 200 多篇文章  在這個版沒有獸比你的回應更多
此外您也有盡到品質管制的責任

如果因為這裡會讓自己的學業有所退步  那是非常划不來的
所以希望你在現實上去贏得自己的勝利

感謝您這段時間的付出





> 今年升上高一了   功課越來越多
> 而且我立志今年要發奮努力讀書  不辜負父母和老師
> 實在無暇管理版務(雖然我的版沒什麼要管....)
> 
> 我嘗試戒掉上網癮
> 可是...當我想起自己是一個版主...
> 那份使命感和責任感就把我拉回來
> 想起自己身為一個版主   竟然一個星期才上一天
> 大小事務都不能及時處理   奈何  上網有礙我的學業和理想
> ...

----------

